# Ok, So whats with all the JDM?



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok first of all I'd like to let everyone know I dont think there's anything wrong with the Japanese side of our cars...in most cases they perform much better (mainly due to emision laws) and many times have a unique sense of styling, but it is seemingly becoming un-unique. What I mean is that there seem to be alot of people during american to JDM conversions, to me i dont see the sense of it. If your car isnt a JDM then why try and make it one, now everywhere you look at a car show you see JDM, as if no one can idividualize their ride without adopting a different countrie's form of your car. It just apears this JDM craze has taken the U.S. by storm, and everyone has forgotten what their car really is, YOU can BE unique WITHOUT being JDM. If you want your car to LOOK JDM go ahead, after all it is your car, so dont think I'm ragging on your sense of style. Just think of it this way, what would u think of some euro country all of a sudden wanting to make American Engineered (ford,chevy,pontiac, etc.), Eurostyled cars look like their AMERICAN sister cars?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

There are two sides to this. There are people who make their cars look like JDM, then there are those who make their cars as ballsy as the JDMs. I don't like the former types at all. Those are the ones who are tagged as ricers.

With the latter types of JDM imitators, its an awesome thing to do. Its all about being sleeper man. B13 SE-Rs come to mind. From the outside, they look like grocery getters, but on the track, they can blow a few doors off if you build them right. Another great example is the Focus. In the US, the ZX3s have an NA engine, but in Europe they come with a turbo AWDs (Cosworth editions). I'd love to see someone convert their ZX3 to the Focus Cosworth specs.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

to be perfectly honest, JDM is nothing specially.. you get like an additional 10 hp from going to JDM motors and actually japan is suppose to have stricter emission laws than we are but they have better made motors. JDM is just a fad and the only reason i know my friend did a jdm swap is because he got the motor for cheap and went from a 1.5 sohc to a dohc 1.6 si motor.. so he gained a lot of hp from his stock 90 hp to a 180 si motor.. but i think JDM is a waste unless you get it cheap... it has just become a big fad, just like those ridiculus racing wings.. but whatever floats peoples boats..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I agree with what Harris and Psulemon said...

but also, since I'm from a country that receives straight-up JDM cars and sometimes we get Philippines-Taiwan only models, we convert our rides to USDM or EUDM, because we can maintain the stock look without adding a wing or a bodykit..for example, my sentra set-up is luxury...if I put a wing and bodykit on it it wil mess up the whole luxury theme..and putting on another countries parts makes it look clean without looking ricey...as my motto goes, simplicity is beauty


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

overall, its really how you look at it, but just most honda people swear by jdm which doesn't mean shit.. its just a fad they people are going through and like other fads, they will find a new one like always.. prolly like apc cuz we all know apc is the shit.. or is a piece of shit.. one of those


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Pshaw.

Finland Domestic Market > *


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Is that marijuana exlusively? But about JDM conversions, I assumed people usually did it for the power, since Japan has exlusive motors that are only made in Japan, that can produce more power, therefore people understand this and would like take part in this. Since laws here sometimes exlude certain motors to a long life, or for other reasons unknown to me, motors with high miles (not high to us Americans) are taken out and then sold to other countries, the US in particular. People then buy them, whether they are expensive or cheap is clearly up to whoever you buy it through, and swap them into their own ride, either for power or for the thrill of a JDM product (most I assume for power)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I believe that it is mostly just the part that they think its original but its as original at the sr20det, which is becoming more and more prevelant and common. JDM is mostly something that has been hyped through tv and movies like the Fast and the Furious one and two which has led it to become more of a fad. then again a majority of people dont really know that much bout motors just that they are good and the hear the word JDM in there. But mostly the JDMs are better by like 10 hp over the USDM motors which isn't a lot but it does help.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh just wanted to add something...JDM has been sooo played out here in the P.I. for a very long time, that's why we're going for EUDM (European Union), TDM (Taiwan), USDM styling...hence the *ahem* EUDM style headlight washers and the rear foglights on my sentra...those mods are also up and coming for the X-Trail...I've already semi-EUDM'ed the CR-V...so if you're kinda tired at lookin at JDM cosmetics, go for the other versions..


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Zach200 said:


> . If your car isnt a JDM then why try and make it one?


Ghey, that's like saying that your Sentra isn't fast, so why try to make it fast?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> Ghey, that's like saying that your Sentra isn't fast, so why try to make it fast?


one point for sr20racer

overall is all preference, some like show some like go and some like to add anything that they here is good..


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

I mean I plan on getting a JDM motor because its 227 hp which is a great improvement over 140 hp and if i try to add things to my 140 hp engine it might get up to 210 max but if i add things to the 227 hp engine, it might get up somewhere around 300 so thats why I would get a JDM motor


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

TMWTMP100 said:


> I mean I plan on getting a JDM motor because its 227 hp which is a great improvement over 140 hp and if i try to add things to my 140 hp engine it might get up to 210 max but if i add things to the 227 hp engine, it might get up somewhere around 300 so thats why I would get a JDM motor



wrong, u dont know the potential of the sr20 motor do u?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> wrong, u dont know the potential of the sr20 motor do u?


What is wrong with his statement?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> What is wrong with his statement?



he said that if he adds things to the sr20 motor, the MAX he would get is 210hp......one word for u.....turbo


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> he said that if he adds things to the sr20 motor, the MAX he would get is 210hp......one word for u.....turbo


I thought he was talking about some high powered SR NA motor. I have a turbo se-r so I know about that one word. :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> I thought he was talking about some high powered SR NA motor. I have a turbo se-r so I know about that one word. :thumbup:



its hard to say if hes talking about N/A or F/I........he doesnt mention it, he just says that the sr20 will max out at 210hp(a stock sr20det is that alone.....stock/besides the turbo)


----------



## slimshady9518 (Dec 16, 2003)

ummm....sr20det with mods will blast past that 300 mark. Seen it too many times. Hell I have even seen the KA makin well over 300, it's all in how it's built.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

slimshady9518 said:


> ummm....sr20det with mods will blast past that 300 mark. Seen it too many times. Hell I have even seen the KA makin well over 300, it's all in how it's built.


No one's arguing that.  But then again, the noob was.


----------

